# Police Academy



## futureofficer04 (Mar 8, 2004)

Stupid question? How would you go about going into the police academy? What I'm trying to find out is, do I myself need to get myself into the academy or do you wait for a PD to have you go through it? And I also heard that you need to go through the Civil Service PAT first before anything, is that true? :?


----------



## Southside (Sep 4, 2003)

Do a search under "self sponsor" and you will find a ton of info from how and what needs to be done. Yes you do need to do the PAT, but you must get alot done before that happens.


----------



## Mikey682 (May 2, 2002)

For the Reserve/Intermittent academy, you have to find a police chief that will sponsor you. All you need is a signature on the application. The chief does not have to be your hometown's either. I dropped about 600 clams on equipment and books. No PAT fot the R/I academy.

The Full time academy is a little more complicated, check out Mass.gov's MPTC website for information about that.


----------



## MARINECOP (Dec 23, 2003)

For the next few years it will be tough for people with no military status (veteran) to get a job in law enforcement through civil service, if you have the money to do the self sponsor route then go for it. Like shawnr76 stated, look up self sponsor and you will get the low down.


----------

